# Blue and Pink Awareness Ribbon Blanks



## jcm71 (Feb 5, 2021)

Does anyone know of any sources for subject blanks?  I have searched Lazerlinez, Exotic Blanks and Kallenshaan Woods, and here with no success.   I should clarify.  Blue and Pink combined on one awareness ribbon blank.  Thank you.

John


----------



## kronewi (Feb 5, 2021)

You can check with The Pensmiths.



			Custom Orders
		


Kevin


----------



## magpens (Feb 5, 2021)

Not a subject blank, but perhaps a possibility .....





__





						Breast Cancer Pink Passion
					

This the redo of the cracked blank. I actually like this one better. The pen is a Breast Cancer pen in gold from Woodturningz. The blank is an AA called Pink Passion, also from Woodturningz. Very happy with it.



					www.penturners.org


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone who casts label blanks could cast a blue and pink awareness ribbon blank for you.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Feb 8, 2021)

__





						Breast Cancer Pen Blank - Sierra Pen Kits
					

These unique and striking images from Ohio Penworks immediately caught our eye. And if they did for us, they will for your customers too! These pen blanks have been meticulously cast in crystal clear Alumilte resin, so you know they will be a joy to turn!Size: Tube In - Fits The Sierra Style Pen...




					www.exoticblanks.com
				




You could always use a colored blank and one of these kits.




__





						Awareness Ribbon Pen Kit - Ti Gold & Chrome
					

The newest pen, from ExoticBlanks, the Awareness Ribbon Pen Kit! A very special variation of the one piece ballpoint.




					www.exoticblanks.com


----------

